# One (or both) of my dogs pees on my bed.



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

So sorry! I know how annoying this can be especially when you're about to get some sleep.

First thing in order I think is to clean up your bed really clean so there will be no pee smell there. They would repeat the offense if they can smell even a slight of their pee.

Going forward, I would keep the bedroom door close at all time. If you want them in your bedroom, they need to learn that they need to be invited and not letting themselves in on their own accord.

Charlie would sometimes invite himself in around 10pm as if saying its time to go to sleep, so I use the off command and shut the door behind him so he knows its off limit. I usually freshen up the sheets a bit and brush my teeth, etc. Once I'm ready, I'll open the bedroom and invite him in. I do this often that he learns not to jump into our bed without being invited. Well, most of the time anyway, he does push his luck sometimes. Its that terrier in him that I blame. Charlie is a mix mpoo.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you, yes it is going to be a hard call to keep the bedroom door shut at all times. Yes I have all the laundry washing on, but I believe it is something to do with laziness or some other reason. Today is raining and I have had the bedroom door and the outside door shut all day. Bridget tells me she wants out by standing at the outside door. As soon as she realises it is raining she refuses to squat. After several attempts she would come inside and stand by the hall door asking to go down to the bedroom. I am sure Bridget is the culprit. It took four attempts and wet dogs before we got a pee, and a treat.
This is going to be a hard and long training session and I don't think I will ever trust them.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

*Video shows dogs that want to pee, but its raining!!*

It's raining Toy poodles don't go pee pee - YouTube

Bridget and Poppy in the rain. They just refuse to squat in the rain. Poppy may have done when she went around the house, but Bridget had two more attempt before she was desperate.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Wait them out in the rain; they'll never go in the rain if they know you'll give up and let them in - tough love, so to speak. If they get wet, they'll dry, and they'll learn that the "torture" is lessened if they go quickly. It won't be learned quickly, since they've developed this bad habit. Be patient - keep an umbrella by the door so YOU don't get wet. With that being said, my little dogs are more stubborn than my boxer. The boxer figured it out WAY before the little dogs did - lol! And poodles are supposed to be so smart...

I have a westie/bichon mix who peed on our bed, and later on our couch when we first got her. First time, shame on her; second time, shame on me! Now, she has to be in the same room as me, or in her crate; bedroom doors are kept shut. She's fine, as long as I follow these simple precautions. She sleeps in our room at night on her dog bed - not allowed to roam the house at night (peeing on the couch was a result of that...).

Make sure you clean your mattress with a soaking/sitting/then blotting (not rubbing) of an enzyme cleaner, such as Nature's Miracle. Simply washing the bedding isn't enough. I read where dogs have over 20 million sensors in their noses, whereas we only have around 5 million, so they can smell their urine marking, even though we can't.


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

When i use to close the bedroom door, they would push it open, so I put up a baby gate, they can see in and the room gets fresh air, but they can"t get in till i say so, and it's time to go into that room to sleep.Mine hate to go out side in the rain, so they run right out side the door, looking at me all the time, pee then run right back inside.Right befor we go to bed, I tell them you get out side , go poo, now. Thats how we do it at my house, most of the time, some of the time, well anyway it sounds good.LOL.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Somewhere I read about some reasons dogs (and cats) pee in their owners' beds, it's something to do with it smells like you and they want to claim you, or maybe they're feeling a tiny bit anxious and it comforts them or something. My daughter's cat is TERRIBLE for peeing on my things...my running things, my shoes, my bed, or whatever she can find of mine. So I always keep my bedroom door closed because of that darn cat. She never, ever pees on any of my daughter's things or in her bedroom; one of the mysteries of the universe! Anyway I guess I would just keep your bedroom door closed if I were you, seems easiest!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Luckily the pee was not enough to go through to the mattress. I tend to think what Indiana said has some truth in it. She is laying claim to me or she is feeling a bit anxious. It may happen when she is protecting her chewy from Poppy. And certainly in the past I think it has happened when it has been wet outside even if the door was open. I like the idea of a baby gate so I think I will get one then the bedroom can be aired and not shut up. I just have to be more vigilant. When DH gets home from Europe training him to be careful will be harder.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Babygate is an awesome idea. How can you tell it was Bridget? Is she the notorious one?

What do you think of a wee wee pad? I bought some for rainy days. It hardly ever rain here in LA but lately we've experienced more rain than ever. Charlie pees on wee wee pad when he has to be home alone for extended period of time. Its a sacrifice he made for owning us (a couple of working class). Lol.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes Bridget is the notorious, mischevous, naughty, loveable, cuddly, intelligent, defiant one.
Poppy is an angel. So I automatically suspect Bridget, although I have never caught either of them.
Haha I left them with a pee pad near the door when I went out one day and I came home to a million pieces of it. They must have had a ball. They have never used it, I could try and train them again. I wasn't very successful last time.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Qarza said:


> Thank you, yes it is going to be a hard call to keep the bedroom door shut at all times. Yes I have all the laundry washing on, but I believe it is something to do with laziness or some other reason. Today is raining and I have had the bedroom door and the outside door shut all day. Bridget tells me she wants out by standing at the outside door. As soon as she realises it is raining she refuses to squat. After several attempts she would come inside and stand by the hall door asking to go down to the bedroom. I am sure Bridget is the culprit. It took four attempts and wet dogs before we got a pee, and a treat.
> This is going to be a hard and long training session and I don't think I will ever trust them.


We had a toy poodle who hated the rain and would not go out in it. I started using a big golf umbrella, the thing was huge and she would go outside as long as the umbrella was up.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Have you tried raincoats for them? I found that it helps with my dogs who don't like going potty in the rain. 

If you try this, and they're not used to wearing clothes or don't like wearing clothes, get them used to the raincoats slowly and with plenty of treats and praise so they accept it well.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

We had a cat that used to do this, someone told me to throw a sheet over and sprinkle with pepper,it never did it again.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

We are becoming more diligent with keeping the bedroom door shut. No 'accidents' for over a month now. I know it doesn't fix the problem but hopefully over time whoever is doing it will forget they ever did it.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

katbrat said:


> We had a toy poodle who hated the rain and would not go out in it. I started using a big golf umbrella, the thing was huge and she would go outside as long as the umbrella was up.


You are so nice. Swizzle use to be the same way and I would just keep him outside for a LONG time till he would go. Now if it is raining he gets right to business.

I am glad to hear things are going well Qarza


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

My kids will destroy a pee pad in 2.3 seconds and then pee on the rug next to the pee pad. LOL. Right now everyone is wearing diapers or belly bands in the house. It is so much easier as the puppy wants out all the time, Omar and Nicholas mark, and Maggie and Penelope are acting out a bit over the puppy. Plus we re fighting the diarrhea which I think the meds are messing with them too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh Poodlemama that sounds like chaos. I came home one day to a peepad destroyed and teeny tiny bits all over the living room. The girls must have had a ball tugging and ripping it up.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Harry peed in his own bed this morning. Sigh. 

Out of crate. He bounced about. Fine. Ignore. Walked the front door then turned round and he is caught red handed. Its Sunday morning. Am zonked. Soaked up the pee. Took him out. Then had to clean up e vinegar. Bedding now in the wash. 

That dog!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh Dear!


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Oreo started peeing and even pooped on the futon where my two youngest children like to sit. He is now banned from all the furniture. Darn puppy! Good thing he is so cute!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh gosh I feel for all you people going through the peeing on beds etc that I have been through. I don't know if they ever get over it. I am still in the 'keep doors closed stage' and never trust them, but I am happy with over a month without an accident. 
You have to clean everything and then you have to keep the dog away from the area. For me that has been a huge mission, but I have finally achieved it. My problem was also acerbated by the fact that I don't know which dog was the culprit.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Qarza said:


> My problem was also acerbated by the fact that I don't know which dog was the culprit.


Have you considered its both of them...but at different times? (Sorry...sorry...just think out loud)



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

